# racing pigeons ala youtube



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought a thread with links about pigeons from "youtube" might be of interest to many of us so i'll try a few here and see if there is any interest for the links!

Dick Evans---racing pigeons simply the best 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nouZTj52WAA


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

these links all concern the unikon racing clock!

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eypdmzQQhmI
2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDeESi4vZVo
3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tzEjyRzP9g
4) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSlKc2XVVCA


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Some great flyers and their thoughts!

Brian Jefferson---Anlaby racing pigeons UK Masters 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je0mDXWZS50


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

some more great flyers! and some odds and ends please enjoy, at least they are in one location for your pleasure!
1) Preview of simply the best flyers!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zf0uOBRdATk

Andrew Colby--Racing pigeons UK Masters 2
2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5-s3SOlfiI

Keith Morgan--Racing pigeons UK Masters 1
3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvJzy3fPmh0

Dick Evans ---racing pigeons Simply the best 1
4) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nouZTj52WAA 

John Traill--- racing pigeons simply the best 6
5) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjsNlt6FKM0

Sandy Bain--racing pigeons simply the best 9
6) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEAjOQsl198

Cecil and Mark Bulled--racing pigeons simply the best 4
7) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k2qbDz0aNo

Nigel Laycock--racing pigeons simply the best 2
8) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKm3SnXy8xE

Barry McNicholas-racing pigeons simply the best 7
9) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=truoUSaIujk

Chris Gordon--racing pigeons simply the best UK Masters 4
10) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS6LpMe9ojY

Trevor Taylor--racing pigeons Winners 1
11) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsvYC8urbh0

Fred Peat----racing pigeons winners 2
12) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY8VkbaiEuk

Steve Marsh--racing pigeons UK Masters 2
13) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7WNhwa0Yt0

Roy Wright--racing pigeons Winners 2
14) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFRS_5ysGNQ

Dale Newcombe--racing pigeons Simply the best 8
15) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P799gr8pAsg

Ron McKelvey--racing pigeons Simply the best 3
16) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnWR7daiYLk

Keith Barnes--racing pigeons Simply the best 1
17) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7EJTO2KscU

Short Clip of Racing pigeon life
18) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hZRSWnzKA8

The Davenports--racing pigeons Simply the best 2
19) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge_uRRKXShg

Billy Heslop--racing pigeons Simply the best 8
20) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk3lNhbrSXU

Brian Stevenson--racing pigeons Winners 1
21) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgo0a0UgmRY

Racing pigeons--The Hobby,The Sport,The Passion
22) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUvwIjMEEHs

Pigeon Men--Ireland a way of life!
23) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGLemZimAH4

Pigeons--Working Animals
24) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOp2zWEZT9o

Short clip of Widowhood pigeons!
25) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o64-J9yMadc

The worlds Toughest Pigeon De Byter
26) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQcW2UQ663o


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's a video of the Tripes--racing clock!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdjyL1rKU50:)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! You've been busy, DeeJay .. thanks for all those links!

Terry


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

your most surely welcome, anything to help the Club! I just hope people enjoyed the videos, there is so much information that can be gained just by listening to them, also seeing the birds of these flyers is pure joy!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Rob Woollis interviews Darren Gibbins top breeder of show racers!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-O2zgHnC13A:)


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Discovery channel--Pigeon Racing
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ln9-qhYsHtY


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Documentary about pigeon racing!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fUvwIjMEEHs


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mick Betts--racing pigeons UK Masters 3

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i2X4n5XIWh8


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodgers and Taylor--racing pigeons UK Masters 3

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Iyf_6__qcQY


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ian Bell -- racing pigeons simply the best 9

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OqhgXD7PcqQ


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

jack Holmes--racing pigeons simply the best 5

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aRnCGnS-oXI


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Steve Gilbert--racing pigeons simply the best-5

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wIKKUsChT-A


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Roy fox--racing pigeons simply the best 4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bEXB1XA_S9c


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mikes Hobbs--racing pigeons simply the best-3

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rrPmY-EAkXs


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

John Honeyman--racing pigeons simply the best 6

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2p_etDn2MNA


----------

